# Safe apps to remove A100



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

These are the apps I've completely removed from system apps, made a backup of course..

AcerClockwidget.apk&odex
Agendawidget.apk&odex
Aupeo.apk
Clearfi.apk
DTG.apk
LinkToFacebook.apk&odex
MusicA.apk&odex
MyLocationWidget.apk&odex
NemoPlayer.apk
Planner.apk
SocialJogger.apk
Solitaire.apk
Xt9.apk

You can also remove appinapp but you will loose the games multimedia social app I use that so kept it.
Do you guys know no of any others?

Sent from my A100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dharr18 (Dec 29, 2011)

I froze the same list, system updates have a history of failing if the files are completely removed.


----------

